

Newspeak: A new programming language in the tradition of Self and Smalltalk - yarapavan
http://bracha.org/Site/Newspeak.html
http://newspeaklanguage.org/
======
yarapavan
Website URL: <http://newspeaklanguage.org/>

------
fictorial
Can someone please explain the "chicken breast decorative wall" and its
relevance to this programming language?

~~~
MaysonL
From the about page on the site:

"I’ve decorated this site with some of my favorite art. This includes some
pieces done by my sister, Rachel Bracha, as well as some famous masterpieces."

